

Google Shuts Off Gizmo5 Service - pat2man

This email was sent out to all Gizmo5 users:<p>Hello,<p>Gizmo5 is writing to let you know that we will no longer be providing service starting on April 3, 2011. A week from today, March 11, 2011, you will no longer be able to add credit to your account.<p>Although the standalone Gizmo5 client will no longer be available, we have since launched the ability to call phones from within Gmail at even more affordable rates.<p>If you purchased calling credit and have a balance remaining in your account, you can request a refund by logging in to http://my.gizmo5.com. If you are in the United States, you can instead choose to transfer your credit to a Google Voice account, so it can be used for calling from Google Voice or Gmail. If you don’t have a Google Voice account, please create one so that we can transfer your credit.<p>Please request a call credit transfer or refund by April 3, 2011. If you don't request a call credit transfer or refund by this date, we will automatically refund your remaining call credit via the payment method you originally used to purchase the credit. Note that if you paid via Moneybookers or if the credit card on file has expired, we will not be able to automatically refund your unused credit, so please log in to initiate the refund process.<p>Thank you,<p>The Gizmo5 Team<p>You have received this mandatory service announcement email to update you about important changes to your Gizmo5 account.
======
pat2man
Also covered by TechCrunch: [http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/04/google-to-shut-
down-gizmo5-...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/04/google-to-shut-down-
gizmo5-on-april-3/)

